

Create your own Skittles.com sensation - alexyim
http://www.skittlr.com/

======
tptacek
I give the lawyers 1.5 days. Any takers?

~~~
mikeyur
They're too slow, $5 says it takes over a week.

------
igorgue
At least you can move this one... Skittles.com should make their site with
this tool :D

